# Your favorite go to snack ?



## IKE (Jun 26, 2018)

My favorite go to, day in and day out snack for years has been raisins.

Mama buys the big 24 oz. container for me and there is always one sitting on the kitchen counter.......lots of times I'll be walking through the kitchen between meals and see the container and quickly slam on the brakes and grab a few to munch on.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2018)

Cheetos !


----------



## Don M. (Jun 26, 2018)

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## jujube (Jun 26, 2018)

Nuts.  Any kind.


----------



## oldman (Jun 26, 2018)

Popcorn


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2018)

Cheese.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 26, 2018)

Cheetos and cashews!!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2018)

Me  too,  Terry.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 26, 2018)

Skinny Pop popcorn or a nectarine (when in season)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2018)

Fresh picked wild high bush blackberries.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 26, 2018)

Nuts when I can get 'em

any

those salted/roasted pecan halves are my nemesis 

Buuut, mostly popcorn


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 27, 2018)

Hummus with pita chips.  Or ice cream.


----------



## connect1 (Jun 27, 2018)

I've been enjoying these crackers. They come in a lot of flavors. 
A little cheese on the side too.
Dr. says my cholesterol is high, so I'm trying more healthy snacks now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2018)

Chocolate covered peanuts and raisins soid at the Dollar General stores.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 27, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Chocolate covered peanuts and raisins soid at the Dollar General stores.


those.....are.....goooooood


----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2018)

Don't get me wrong I like chips, pretzels, popcorn and nuts etc but more often than not I'll grab a handful of raisins to snack on.....probably a lot better for me anyway.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2018)

Popcorn
Mixed nuts (I mix about 1/3 salted with 2/3 unsalted, then throw in a very small amount of raisins, dried banana slices and a few peanut M & Ms.  Yum!)  
Rice cake smeared with a dab of peanut butter (yeah, I'm one of those weird people who like rice cakes).
Frozen Girl Scout cookies


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 27, 2018)

Chips are my favorite snack but I can't buy them because I'll eat a 5 serving bag in one day.

I do try to buy the healthier chips like TJ's Parsnip chips or sweet potato chips but the calories are still there.

In the winter I have made my own kale chips and those are pretty good but I'm not turning the oven on now in Fresno.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 27, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Popcorn
> Mixed nuts (I mix about 1/3 salted with 2/3 unsalted, then throw in a very small amount of raisins, dried banana slices and a few peanut M & Ms.  Yum!)
> Rice cake smeared with a dab of peanut butter (yeah, I'm one of those weird people who like rice cakes).
> Frozen Girl Scout cookies


I love rice cakes. Cheese ones in particular.


----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2018)

I've only tried rice cakes once and to me they were flavorless, dry, hard and more or less tasted like I would expect a piece of cardboard to taste......nope, ain't no more rice cakes in this ol' boys future.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2018)

I just get a kick out of the machine that makes them in the grocery store.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2018)

Don M. said:


> chocolate chip cookies



Me, too. But only my own homemade. 

Also, potato chips...which is why I often don't keep them on the premises.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 27, 2018)

IKE said:


> I've only tried rice cakes once and to me they were flavorless, dry, hard and more or less tasted like I would expect a piece of cardboard to taste......nope, ain't no more rice cakes in this ol' boys future.
> 
> View attachment 53518


These are good with peanut or almond butter on them. Especially with some chunks of dark chocolate.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 27, 2018)

I used to get dark chocolate covered raisins. Can't find them anymore.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2018)

Glad to see that there are others here who like rice cakes, though I'm only one in my family who does so.  

When I was a kid my grandmother lived with us.  One day her sister was visiting and saw my grandmother drinking grapefruit juice.  She said, "I've never known you to like grapefruit juice.  When did this start?"   My grandmother replied that she'd bought some a few years ago when it was on special and none of the family liked it.  

Her sister said, "I don't understand.  If nobody likes it, why are you buying it?" 

Grandma said  slowly - as if talking to a rather slow-witted human (which, in all fairness, her sister often was), "I buy it because nobody else will drink it." 

Like Grandma and her grapefruit juice, I first developed an affection for rice cakes less because of their taste and more because nobody else in my family liked them.  Even when my kids were ravenous teens I could count on rice cakes being in the pantry when I wanted them.  They might not have been my first choice, but they sure beat licking peanut butter off my hand.  (My dogs might disagree, but let's leave them out of this.)


----------



## JFBev (Jun 27, 2018)

Granola bars, oatmeal and honey.  Live on them when I travel too!


----------



## Lara (Jun 28, 2018)

Bite-sized Watermelon or Strawberries in Summer

Warm Tortilla Chips with melted cheese in Fall.

Hot Cocoa or Matcha Tea in Winter

Frozen Green Grapes or fresh Blueberries in Spring


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2018)

White (green) seedless grapes, chilled but not frozen


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 28, 2018)

When I can get 'em; sugar snap or snow peas, in the shell, or pod.
I could eat a tote sack full.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 28, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> When I can get 'em; sugar snap or snow peas, in the shell, or pod.
> I could eat a tote sack full.


I just bought three lbs at a farmer’s market.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 28, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I just bought three lbs at a farmer’s market.



I'll trade this 10 lb watermelon, and throw in a half lb of roasted pecan halves for one of those lbs.
(got sick on both)


----------



## KingsX (Jul 15, 2018)

.

I love chocolate.  

The best chocolate snack is a spoonful of Aldi's brand of chocolate hazelnut spread.
It's made in Germany and the label says not to refrigerate [not spreadable when cold.]
But I prefer it cold when I eat a spoonful right out of the jar.  Locally,  it costs $2 a jar,  
cheaper than Nutella and I like it better.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 15, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Popcorn
> Mixed nuts (I mix about 1/3 salted with 2/3 unsalted, then throw in a very small amount of raisins, dried banana slices and a few peanut M & Ms.  Yum!)
> Rice cake smeared with a dab of peanut butter (yeah, I'm one of those weird people who like rice cakes)
> Frozen Girl Scout cookies


  I had forgotten about rice cakes. I used to spread them with peanut butter and honey for a snack.  Need to buy some again!


----------

